# betta fin rot



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

i cant get to a petstore until probably this weekend (cant drive myself, 15) and my betta has a severe case of fin rot, are there any home remedies that can help? like putting salt in and stuff?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A 50% water change. Fin Rot is normally caused by bad water in your tank.


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

right after i posted this i look over at him and his fins are growing back!!! he hasnt eaten since i got him and that was over 2 weeks ago!!! why wont he eat?


----------

